# Long key to access gate valve in manhole



## Bonkas (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi

I have a gate valve in a manhole in my front garden. When closed, the valve stops the flow of water into the house. Problem is it is quite difficult to reach because it is in a hole. I need a long key to reach the valve. 1 meter should be enough.

I've been to B&Q and ScrewFix but the keys they sell do not seem to be the right type that fits my gate valve. I've looked on Amazon but they seem to be similar to the one they have on ScrewFix.

I have attached a picture of the valve.

Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I keep a midget named Carl, in the back of my van for just such situations, I dangle the midget by his legs and he opens or closes the valve. 
One time I dropped Carl and he landed on his head, he was yelling and muttering something about human rights and a law suit, so I called me lawyer to draw up a legal release, while waiting for the papers I got Carl a happy meal to shut him up. I made Carl sign the papers before I lowered a step stool to get him out.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Extension ladder


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I keep a midget named Carl, in the back of my van for just such situations, I dangle the midget by his legs and he opens or closes the valve.
> One time I dropped Carl and he landed on his head, he was yelling and muttering something about human rights and a law suit, so I called me lawyer to draw up a legal release, while waiting for the papers I got Carl a happy meal to shut him up. I made Carl sign the papers before I lowered a step stool to get him out.


Where did you get your midget? Everyone around here finds them in crawl spaces, but I actually found mine in a pipe chase. I never judged him for his hairlip and he's been loyal to me ever since.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I found mine working at chucky cheese, I offered his a moble home (my van) and $9/hr. 
My midget apparently was friends with another midget named Eric, he called himself “Eric the actor”..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bonkas said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a gate valve in a manhole in my front garden. When closed, the valve stops the flow of water into the house. Problem is it is quite difficult to reach because it is in a hole. I need a long key to reach the valve. 1 meter should be enough.
> 
> ...


Did you ask your master? Or your journeyman? If they don’t know, they’ve failed you. Time to find a new master.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I keep a midget named Carl, in the back of my van for just such situations, I dangle the midget by his legs and he opens or closes the valve.
> One time I dropped Carl and he landed on his head, he was yelling and muttering something about human rights and a law suit, so I called me lawyer to draw up a legal release, while waiting for the papers I got Carl a happy meal to shut him up. I made Carl sign the papers before I lowered a step stool to get him out.


Now see if iinstalledthat valve inthe ground like that it would've blowing water out the side of the valve lololololol9lol9lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

northplm said:


> Where did you get your midget? Everyone around here finds them in crawl spaces, but I actually found mine in a pipe chase. I never judged him for his hairlip and he's been loyal to me ever since.


I grew my midget from scratch,ever plumber needs a obiedient midget


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nobody got the “Eric the Actor” ref?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Nobody got the “Eric the Actor” ref?


yes, I prefer Hank the angry drunken dwarf


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I hit the jack pot and found 7 of the feisty little bastards.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------

